# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  En Lambayeque sentencian a empresario arrocero por defraudación tributaria

## Bruno Cillóniz

A cuatro años de pena privativa de la libertad por el delito de defraudación tributaria, fue sentenciado por la Segunda Sala Penal de la Corte de Justicia de Lambayeque un empresario arrocero en esta zona del país.  
William Peter Morales Castro fue sentenciado, tras probarse el ocultamiento de ingresos para reducir el impuesto a pagar que generó la omisión por más de 40 mil soles, los que fueron corroborados por la Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (Sunat) de Lambayeque. 
De acuerdo a su propia confesión y ante la evidencia de las pruebas presentadas por la Sunat - Lambayeque, se comprobó que el sentenciado realizó operaciones fraudulentas en la venta de arroz. 
Debido a que el acusado se acogió al procedimiento de confesión sincera y no registraba antecedentes penales por delito similar, la sentencia de cuatro años de pena privativa de libertad fue suspendida por un período de prueba de tres años. 
El sentenciado quedó sujeto a inhabilitación, a cumplir con un conjunto de restricciones de conducta y a reparar el daño causado pagando el importe de lo defraudado además de una cuantiosa reparación civil. 
Funcionarios de la Sunat resaltaron que éste es un importante paso en el esfuerzo sostenido que realiza la institución tributaria para formalizar el subsector arrocero de Lambayeque, donde se presentan elevados índices de evasión tributaria y en el que se programarán nuevas y más intensas acciones de control.   *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (05/02/09)*Temas similares: PREDIO DE 70 HAS EN JAYANCA LAMBAYEQUE La fiscalizacion tributaria Artículo: Deuda tributaria total de Tumán, Pomalca y Cayaltí asciende a S/. 229 millones Evaluacion plagas en palto- en lambayeque Ejecutivo designa a Superintendente Nacional de Administración Tributaria

----------

